
Positional Drum Notation [pdf] - gield
http://stanford.edu/~mishel/CS448B/PositionalDrumNotation_Report.pdf
======
jcims
Not exactly drum corps, but 2:28 well spent if you appreciate music. It's
playing in the background and I just got chills, you'll know when if you
listen.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EDIDCdy5Es](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EDIDCdy5Es)

~~~
danpeddle
That must be quite something in person.

~~~
jcims
Lots of times they do this in a circle and have a bunch of students sit in the
middle. That's on my bucket list for sure.

------
vermarish
Caveat: I have experience with standard drum notation, so any other notation
is almost certainly going to feel uncanny for me.

Here's my two cents with the full transcription on the final page. The song
progress bar is very unintuitive. The first half of the song is an utter mess
of Verse-1s and Intro-1s. While it would be nice to be able to sum up two
whole minutes of a song with 2 sequences, this provides none of the intuition
that in my experience is easiest for beginners to pick up on: the cues you get
from listening to the instruments and vocal melodies. I get that this document
could be annotated, but an ideal notation system should be both simple to
learn and explicit enough to not require the user mark up the document while
listening.

